# How would you use your Tactical Marines?



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is for tactics regarding the bread and butter Tactical marines, please post your ideas on how they should be used and how you use them, i will eventually post how I use them.


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

I play with my tactical marine is close combat via a Rhino. 

*I am going to Subscribe to this thread as I am sure going to learn*


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

Back of the board. Marines die to close range stuff, be it shooty or assault.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

templar ftw cc all the way


----------



## tigurius666 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok guys now its my turn I use tactical squads in 2 ways the first is with a heavy bolter placed mid to back of the table for infantry kiling, holding objectives and supporting my devastators with 4 missile launchers.
The 2nd is mounted in a rhino with a flamer and vet sergeant with power weapon, for assaulting weaker enemy units and sometimes supporting my assault or command squad.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I run them with Power Fist and Melta Gun, 10 man in a rhino and has never failed me. The only problem is that if the rhino goes boom my CC mariens are stuck foot slogging, but my general tactic is to dump them on objective and rapid fire what ever is near, or if assault what ever in the objective i'm aiming for. 10 marines on assault tend to destroy other troop choices . But with the way i armed them, I could either tank hunt (melta gun, power fist) or just charge in with some bolt pistols firing, melta gun, and power fist for the finale. But I also run BA, so this fits my armies style seeing as MM attack Bikes and Baal preds+ vindicator are every where


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

With my grey hunters i run them with a mix of power fists and power weapons and a melta gun, but i keep them in units of 6 so that i can use them all in razorbacks, so i can get my anti-tank or anti-troops dependant on the army. But i think grey hunters aren't your conventional tactical squad.

As for my bog standard chaos marines, i run them with a powerfist aspiring champion with 2 plasma guns to keep them mobile, and since everyone in the squad is move and fire and have a 24 inch range im pretty much sorted for flexibility.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Tactical Squads are just that-- tactical. They're there to be flexible. I bring them to suppliment either my Devastator or Assault squads, depending on what's needed. I have a very aggressive style, so my Tactical Squads tend to advance. However, against Orks, Tyranids, and in some cases, Eldar, I'll let the Assault Squads carry the brunt of the close combat fighting, and sit back and let the bolters do their thing. When Tau, other Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, Sisters, or Necrons are across the table from me, however, I'll use the Tactical Squads as a suppliment to the Assault squads-- a second wave that breaks the back of the opposing army.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

For my SM, I really don't like them to be my CC in my army. In fact besides Assault Squads (which I never run) and Terminators, I won't have anything else be CC related. Which usually means for me no rhinos, maybe drop pods, but no rhinos. Anyway, I generally run my Space Marines with at least a Flamer and another heavier weapon. Usually a Lascannon or Heavy Bolter, normally depends on opponent. Now that the Salamanders are getting a boost, I'm gonna think about having MMs in my squads, but that I'm still "iffy" about because of the mobility issue. Although, now with the combat squads rule, it helps a bit more on my decision. Even then, a Lascannon would still be better, just split them up, lascannon squad in back and flamer squad farther up. So I'm still trying to figure out how much the combat squads rule will really do for me, I think that will really be the key in the 5th for new SM armies.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I like my marines as shooty as possible; I'll always give them a plasma gun and sometimes a tube, but i like bolters and the more of them i have shooting the happier I am. Also, i like my marines to be mobile if neccessary, as i play a largely defensive force, if the enemy gets too close I'll either send my marines to meet them or, in the case of Nids, GTFO and shoot all the way, using my Dev squads as cover. You'd be surprised how many Nid plays will send their Stealers right into the teeth of a HB Dev squad, however...


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Space Marines are annoyingly good at everything.

Particularly Tactical Squads.

And ESPECIALLY now that they're all packing Bolt Pistols, since they CAN shoot and charge.

So, how do I use Tactical Squads?

In any role that my opponent's deployment and forces seem to merit.

I DO place an emphasis on mobility, however, because sitting still is for Devastator Squads.

Which means I tend to leave the Heavy Bolters, Lascannons, Plasma Cannons, Missile Launchers, and Multi-Meltas at home, and stick to the Special Weapon options.

Especially the Flamers and Meltaguns, because Assault Weapons rock.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*Rhinos are back; Righteous Fury Tactical Loadout*

The new transport rules make rhinos excellent protection for marines.

I use the "Righteous Fury" loadout

10x man tactical squad [capable of combat squading, but I will usually keep them together]

Lascannon

Flamer

Vet sgt Power Fist, Combi-flamer



I think of this loadout as the swiss army knife of tactical squads.

Hang back and shoot the Lascannon out of the top hatch; mini-razorback


Move in for the kill with double flamer/rapidfire bolter goodness.

Even MeQ's will suffer when they take 10+ wounds from the flamers and 15 bolter shots....

Primarily an assault/firefight unit, the addition of a thrifty Lascannon allows me to utilize their firepower if I need to hang back and blast trukks or Carni's from afar before their gribblies get close enough to start the BBQ....


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

For my Flesh Tearers army I'll usually take a 10 man unit with a lascannon, meltagun and power fist. It's a tried and true combination that's served me well in friendly games and tournaments alike. I go with this loadout because I can't stand being killed by plasma weapons (I overheat at least once per shooting phase without fail) and for the most part I prefer to mix it up it close combat than stand back and shoot. The lascannon is brought along because the extra firepower is usually very handy in the first turn or two of the game.

With my Crimson Fists though I run them pretty differently. I'll pile a unit of 10 into a Drop Pod with a power weapon, meltagun and missile launcher. Sometimes I'll toss a combi-melta or combi-flamer for added effective or versatility respectively.

With this unit I look to drop in near my enemy's heaviest tanks (if they have any) and take them out as quickly as possible with a melta shot to the side armor. After they've dealt with their armored target they turn their bolters and missile launcher on infantry to help out my Sternguard.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I take two squads with melta guns and power fists, a squad or two with a flamer and a missile launcher and the rest of my troops choices on cheap squads with missile launchers and plasma guns. Missile launchers are cheaper than lascannons and can be just as effective if used with several other ones from other units. It also lets me kill light infantry easily.


----------

